# Honest answers please...LOL Fuel consumption?



## Pilotewanderers (Jul 11, 2015)

We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.

What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel? 

We are planning on a 7m vehicle or maybe 8 so not massive.

PW


----------



## n brown (Jul 11, 2015)

vw lt35 2.5 tdi  30mpg


----------



## horshamjack (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm getting about 25-28 mpg on my 2.8tdi


----------



## runnach (Jul 11, 2015)

horshamjack said:


> I'm getting about 25-28 mpg on my 2.8tdi



I concur Sir. best I have had was 31 mpg worst 23 mpg on same engine so 25- 28 range I agree

Channa


----------



## hextal (Jul 11, 2015)

Just finished(ish) converting mine a few months back so took it for a quick shakedown belt across europe.  Did about 2.5k miles in about a week and a half, split between motorways, towns and mountain routes.

Was getting circa 40mpg when chugging along motorways at 65ish, this dropped to around 32mpg across Czech and Germany on the autobahns at around 80-90mph and around 27mpg on a combination of towns and v twisty alpine roads.

So, somewhere between 27-40mpg depending on roads and how lead-footed i'm being.  On average i'm getting circa 35mpg though.

It's a mwb movano 2.5cdti and 2-up (and fully packed/watered/gassed/fuelled) it weighs about 2.7t from memory.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 11, 2015)

2.3 euro 5 fiat based Swift 6.1 metres hi line @ 3.5 tonne averaging 26.5 mg.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 11, 2015)

Average 33 mpg in my Renault Trafic 2.0, 3250kg.


----------



## Skar (Jul 11, 2015)

Not what you asked for cos it ain't modern...

1988 Hymer s700, 4.6 ton, massive rear fixed bed, 21-25 mpg


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 11, 2015)

27.6 in my transit based Hobby. Whether I go fast or slow, on A-, B-roads or motorways, it always seems to be 27.6.

Wonder if the readout is working properly?!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 11, 2015)

in my mitsubishi canter i get 16-17mpg when towing the trailer and 19-20 when solo. 
mind i,m still using spanish diesel in it .i came back end of april and with tanks full and a can its almost 500 litres of fuel. 
might have to buy some before i go again ,shame .


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 11, 2015)

*Over 30mpg*

Usually.
I do proper reckoning ie full tank to full tank. 
Best figure ust over 34mpg cruising at 55mph on motorway
28 mpg in hilly slow areas.
2.5 dci diesel 7metre 3.5 ton vehicle.
Have just got a tunit remapping box.(£200 secondhand)
Better power.7
Better mpg
Normal setting is 5 higher settings give more power.
I have changed setting to 3 for more mpg.

I think this will up my mpg by 2 
so now over 30mpg nearly always and up towards 35.
PS I have 6 forward gears...gear 6 only above 50mph and revs at 2000.


----------



## Tezza (Jul 11, 2015)

Fiat ducatto 1997 2.5 turbo cat. 7 mtr 3.5 ton and overcab bed. 23-25 mpg. Ohh and have hydrogen assist fitted.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 11, 2015)

2006 Low profile Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi running @ 4,100 Kg and 7.5 m long,    29.5 mpg.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 11, 2015)

Tezza said:


> hydrogen assist fitted.



Snigger. lol.

The important question around fuel economy is "Who cares?" :heart:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 11, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Snigger. lol.
> 
> The important question around fuel economy is "Who cares?" :heart:




It would be very nice to have that much money so i didn`t have to consider mpg.


----------



## n brown (Jul 11, 2015)

have to agree- it's like living within your means. if you can afford the fuel,then mpg isn't important, if you can't, don't go too far !


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 11, 2015)

Unless you're doing big miles, it really isn't going to make that much difference. a couple of hundred quid a year the have the right MH for you, and all the good times that go with it.

3000 miles per annum, difference between 20 and 30 mpg is less than £300.

Edit:



> in the next *five *years.



You take your time deciding lol.


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 11, 2015)

Never checked mine it does what it does, not cos wealthy just I did not buy it expecting it to be economical. 1998 2.8 jtd swift kontiki 640. I know it does more to the  gallon than 2008 mini cooper s did.


----------



## Tezza (Jul 11, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Unless you're doing big miles, it really isn't going to make that much difference. a couple of hundred quid a year the have the right MH for you, and all the good times that go with it.
> 
> 3000 miles per annum, difference between 20 and 30 mpg is less than £300.
> 
> ...


But I do  about 25k miles a year....so every mile of fuel saved helps a lot


----------



## Deadsfo (Jul 11, 2015)

Just to throw in a good cross section 1987 Merc 508 3.7 ltr (om314 engine) 4,6 tonne s/b high top   never less than 24 as high as 26 tank to tank
never more than 60mph ,because it wont go any faster.


----------



## saxonborg (Jul 11, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...


Buerstner T660 Nexxo on a Ford with 2.2 TDCI returns about 30 mpg, I dont push it,around 55/60 on the motorway and 50 on minor roads.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 11, 2015)

Hymer 684 Classic Camper, on Fiat 2.8 TDI. 7m long x 3m high, with the aerodynamics of a brick! Constant 25 mpg.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 11, 2015)

*Mpg*

I agree with other posts that getting the vehicle which suits your needs is the most important factor.
It is still worth considering fuel..after all what are the main motorhome related costs.

In no order but fuel 1st as most relevant to this Thread
Fuel
Campsites (Can go wild or get CCC CS for about £12 or less especially without EHU)
Gas (get lpg if you can)
EHU (get solar)
Insurance.


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 11, 2015)

Hymer Silverline 3.5t, 6.57m with a Ford Transit 2.2 Duratorq tdci (140bhp) engine (Cat 4 ). 6 speed manual. We get about 28-30mpg but we do a lot of motorway driving (at max speeds) on each tank of fuel. On a recent trip where we'd filled up and then kept off the motorways it was 32mpg and heading upwards from that, but then we hit the m'ways again. 
Figures are from the dash display, I've yet to try it out the pre-onboard computer way.


----------



## blackstone (Jul 11, 2015)

Iveco 2.8   27mpg at 60 mph      3.5 tons


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 11, 2015)

3 litre A Class 5.3t 25mpg overall.


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 11, 2015)

*Sorry in advance*

Not wanting to throw this off topic but if you put fuel in a car "more mpg" but then if going away for a week or more you could spend 45 quid a night (assuming 2 people) on b&b plus you have to find somewhere to stay, so I look at it as £45 of free diesel a day and know its a nice b&b maybe I am strange but I can go a decent way on that plus what the car would have used as well. so if I have the money it seems reasonable to me :drive:


----------



## vwalan (Jul 11, 2015)

my neighbour here used go to morocco with us . i was in my truck he was in an ldv convoy. he saved 300quid on fuel. but couldnt take a m,bike because of the weight . couldnt come home with 500litres of fuel or loads of wine and beer to save buying in uk etc . or take some of the things he liked that are cheaper here in uk. 
he now has a truck and even has 1000litre fuel tanks etc . find all in all the truck almost makes money for him . 
even taking loads of wine beer into morocco saves lots of money . even i can actually leave morocco on cheap diesel and getr back to uk . but filling before leaving spain is another saving . 
mpg isnt every thing . 
i dont even bother with a car anymore use the unit as my car . saves mot ,tax insurance etc .
thats alot of diesel in my truck. 
mind if its dry i prefer a motor bike .


----------



## izwozral (Jul 11, 2015)

Renault Rimor 63 plate MH, 2.5ltr 3.5 ton & get 30mph average over 1k miles.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 12, 2015)

antiqueman said:


> Never checked mine it does what it does, not cos wealthy just I did not buy it expecting it to be economical. 1998 2.8 jtd swift kontiki 640. I know it does more to the  gallon than 2008 mini cooper s did.





Red diesel is really cheap anyway so you`ll be alright      :lol-049:   :lol-049:


----------



## ricc (Jul 12, 2015)

i run a 2.5 banana transit ...never ever checked the fuel comsumption,the size of van ticks all the boxes for me, and i have an economical driving style.

i could get more mpg by spending loads of money on a newer van with a modern engine with loads of electrickery , then theres the horror stories of thousand pound injection pumps , 200 quid injectors that have to be programmed into the onboard computer etc

all in all id be spending a lot of money to save a little with the probability of expensive repairs in the future.


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 12, 2015)

*bum bum bum bum*



Wooie1958 said:


> Red diesel is really cheap anyway so you`ll be alright      :lol-049:   :lol-049:



Esso blue:tongue:


----------



## Caz (Jul 12, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Unless you're doing big miles, it really isn't going to make that much difference. a couple of hundred quid a year the have the right MH for you, and all the good times that go with it.
> 
> 3000 miles per annum, difference between 20 and 30 mpg is less than £300.
> 
> ...




3K per annum! Hardly seems worth having a van just to do that!


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jul 12, 2015)

I run a self build Citroen Relay high top long wheelbase. 85 ltr water tank. Two leisure batteries, fully fitted out and with myself 18 stone plus the missus 11 stone aboard I get 34 mpg on average. It is the 2.2 litre turbo 2004 model. Cannot fault it, drives like a car with plenty of punch, will do 80 mph but I try for 60 mph steady all day. I used to drive yanks so I have good training in getting the maximum mpg from any vehicle.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jul 12, 2015)

*5 year's*

Wait and see you mite need aviation fule:sleep-027:


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 12, 2015)

Kainene said:


> 3K per annum! Hardly seems worth having a van just to do that!



Whilst I agree, you'll be surprised how many MH's do less!


----------



## Devadave (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi
Just come back from trip down to Castillane in The Gorge De Verdun, pulling me trailer with a Yamaha XJ900 Diversion on it on the way back we crossed over or through Avignon and stayed at Vallon Pont De Arc then hoofed it home up the autoroute...
We managed to average 25 to 28 mpg, round trip of 2295 miles over two weeks,  the best price we paid in France was 1.14 euro a litre, it seems to give the same average with or without the trailer.

Its happy at around 60-65 mph the van is a Compass Merit 6.4 metres on a Peugeot chassis 2.5tdi on a 98 plate... very pleased with that MPG!    :wacko:

I think the 25 mpg tank was when we had a day of head wind..its not the most aerodynamic shape! :banana:


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jul 12, 2015)

My Auto trail 696g 3.0l 4ton did 25.1 mpg on recent 1700 mile trip down the Loire valley and back up through Brittany and back along the north coast


----------



## Beemer (Jul 12, 2015)

Worst 20mpg ...... best 25mpg.
4.5t 2.8JTD


----------



## GRWXJR (Jul 12, 2015)

ricc said:


> i run a 2.5 banana transit ...never ever checked the fuel comsumption,the size of van ticks all the boxes for me, and i have an economical driving style.
> 
> i could get more mpg by spending loads of money on a newer van with a modern engine with loads of electrickery , then theres the horror stories of thousand pound injection pumps , 200 quid injectors that have to be programmed into the onboard computer etc
> 
> all in all id be spending a lot of money to save a little with the probability of expensive repairs in the future.



Wot he said +1. 

My banana engined LDV Convoy does 29-31 and it ain't flat where it does most of its miles. But I do have to drive it properly, ease it up to speed (between 55 & 60 open road max). 

All in all I really don't think I can complain about 30mpg given the low cost of van and the simplicity of the mechanicals. Running costs don't come much lower without running veg oil of other faffing about I reckon. 

G.


----------



## Tezza (Jul 12, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> That is probably a fairly high mileage for the average motorhome user you only have to look at second hand motorhomes to see how low there annual usage must be.


 I agree...our 1997 autotrail had only done 38k when we got it in Feburary.


----------



## Trompete (Jul 23, 2015)

*Try Rapido*

Our 743f (only 6.2 m) gives us 30 mpg on average on a remapped 2.3 diesel motor. It has taken us all over Europe in great comfort. Downsize and reap the benefits !


----------



## Pilotewanderers (Jul 23, 2015)

*B&B for cough...*

We actually run a Guest House and  no we do not sell double rooms at £45. Nor have we ever in the 7+ years in the business. 

Our en-suite with breakfast doubles are £58 during the week and £68 at the weekends. 

BTW a B&B should be three rooms or less. A guest House has no liscence and no upper limit on rooms that I know of, and a hotel has at the least a licence, a dining room evening meals and so on.

Next to fuel our other concern for the new vehicles we are seeing on the road are the tiny windows. We like to see out...

We know NW Scotland and one has to consider that there is a "Season" up in those parts and we as tourists are a cash crop, and a canny farmer makes hay....

PW


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 23, 2015)

My big iveco bus will turn 30mpg and is 6.4 ton.


----------



## flyinghigh (Jul 24, 2015)

Adria vision 2008  2.5dci 6 speed A class weighing 3.9T on a Renault master chassis average out at 27.5 MPG,
That's over25,000 miles on all types of roads, normal cruise motorways at 62 mph at just a fraction over 2000rpm in the max torque band,
As my old Land Rover discovery didn't do much better I consider its great value for money considering it's a box on wheels with the aerodynamics of a cube!


----------



## pughed2 (Jul 24, 2015)

*good mpg*

the size of vehicle you are talking about IS big, so you cannot expect too much..............I get 43mpg generally from my 2003 2.3jtd fiat trigano tribute, which I know is confirmable, because a few others get the same on the trigano forum, but you have to use all fuel saving actions, and drive very steadily...........I will not be trading in any time soon...............steve bristol


----------



## GRWXJR (Jul 24, 2015)

I think maybe you're correct with that last sentence.  I think much along the same lines.  The fact that traffic now travels way slower on average here in the Uk away from the motorway (due not just because people are watching the pennies, but due to the draconian SCAMERA highway robbery persecution of the Motorist's wallet) is also meaning that having a faster van is largely irrelevant anyhow.

Apart from poor acceleration and losing a lot of momentum and speed on hills versus newer kit, I find that my van's meagre 75 dobbins and sedate pace now keeps up with most traffic well enough, whereas 10 or 15 years back it'd have been a slow-moving obstruction everywhere.  Weird to think that its now better suited to modern traffic than when it was new 15-years ago!

I just got back from the Royal Welsh Show in Builth Wells where I was working all week on our Stand.  Filled up before I left and again on return, and got 31mpg.  Given the cost of the van and its running costs, I think it'd be very hard to get more bang for your buck - and I certainly am very happy for there not to be an ECU or other electrickery anywhere on the van.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 24, 2015)

I've taken accurate (tachograph) recordings of MPG over the last 4 years, about 40,000km. 
27.8 MPG average. Have no idea about the other previous 15 years!
Vehicle MB 4 litre PVC, 6.6 tonne GVW running at about 5.3 tonnes. Generally open road conditions driven at a leisurely rate, but not for reasons of economy.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 24, 2015)

GRWXJR said:
			
		

> and I certainly am very happy for there not to be an ECU or other electrickery anywhere on the van.



I'm happy about this on my older Sprinter too.



GRWXJR said:


> losing a lot of momentum and speed on hills



Not so happy about that bit lol.

Ah well, everything in life is a compromise...


----------



## GRWXJR (Jul 24, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> I'm happy about this on my older Sprinter too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah.... but better to be moving slowly than to not be moving at all cos some stupidly expensive pre-ordained and pre-programmed to fail black box or similar has you sat in a workshop waiting room weeping quietly while you part with the National Debt of Greece to get your engine working again eh?

Once you realise how easy it is to build in a 'time-bomb' in electronics to corrupt the memory or blow a component or circuit and render it useless BY DESIGN to force the consumer to spend on repair or better yet a replacement after a certain time/hours run combination or similar, then you develop a healthy cynicism and distrust of anything managed by and utterly dependent upon electronics.

We all wander about believing that electronic devices fail randomly and through natural causes - where really well-designed solid-state stuff should be robust as hell and very long-lived... yet they fail with monotonous regularity.  Yes some of this will be bad quality control and making it on the cheap (even if it costs YOU a mint), but I think its just too good a trick  to miss (and untraceable) for global Mfrs to overlook the revenue opportunity for giving aftermarket sales and new sales a 'helping hand'.

Mfrs LOVE Electronics - they give them opportunities to ring-fence the product to be supported by their own after-sales network for added revenue through its product life.  They can (and do) code their ECU's etc. to prevent access by independents etc. and code parts like injectors so you can't buy one and chage it without the Dealer encoding it and so forth.

Our Govt COULD easily insist that all electronics on consumer goods were 'open protocol' to eliminate skullduggery - but they don't.  No doubt the powerful Mfr Lobby and Money sees to that, so Joe Public gets to pick up a bigger tab than he needs to.

Cynical?  Moi?  Too right. 

Right... Where's me Tinfoil Hat?


----------



## martyncc (Jul 24, 2015)

hextal said:


> Just finished(ish) converting mine a few months back so took it for a quick shakedown belt across europe.  Did about 2.5k miles in about a week and a half, split between motorways, towns and mountain routes.
> 
> Was getting circa 40mpg when chugging along motorways at 65ish, this dropped to around 32mpg across Czech and Germany on the autobahns at around 80-90mph and around 27mpg on a combination of towns and v twisty alpine roads.
> 
> ...



yes I have LWB Movano and get 33 to 36 mpg


----------



## vwalan (Jul 24, 2015)

but more and more do buy the new things . maybe a dont buy campaign would lower the prices and even higher the standard of vehicles . 
even the govt might learn if people just stopped buying new things . latest vehicle i bought was in 2007 that was the mitzy . my m,bikes are 2005 and 2001.x2. do folk really have to keep changing vehicles or have they just made a bad choice in the first place . 
some arent happy with what they have ,then arent happy with what they buy . does make me laugh a bit . 
only had my trailer 15 yrs now , cant sell it yet dont think i had my moneys worth out of it yet. ha ha .


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 24, 2015)

If I see an expensive, new vehicle now the first thing that springs to mind is Contract Hire. So, probably not rich.

I know a lot of people will be impressed though...

I've no desire for a newer vehicle, we have 4, all pre 2005. Funnily enough, it's the oldest ('92 Escort Cosworth) that's far and away worth the most.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 24, 2015)

my drifter is actually on computer inj. so far as been faultless . the suzuki,s and the jincheng dax are basic carbs . 
i really couldnt care about reg numbers . mind my drifter and the dax have consecutive numbers i bought them both at the same time . 
wouldnt bother me if i still had the vw lt on its 1987 d plate . would fit the trailers birth date . mind the trailer and the lt were expensive when i bought them 1650 quid for the pair in 2000. hee hee . unfortunately the vw got expensive to repair but i,m sure i made a good choice getting the mitzy. might never replace either if all goes well.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 24, 2015)

almost. the drifter was old stock from germany . i bought in uk . 4,500 quid the uk price at the time was 7,300 quid . 
the dax i got for a grand . 
mind chinese dax,s have been alot cheaper recently. 
mine was brought in by fluff browns garage the trials guy . 
he bought the rights to ajs in 71. 
strangely enough drifter wise i  met the german guy that shipped the old german stocks to the uk, two winters ago. he was in spain on the way to maroc . he is a mate of  mate . the world does seem to get smaller all the time . 
even checked frame numbers when he got home and mine was one he sold to kjm in bolton in 2000. i knew mine was really a 99 but regd as 2001 .
we did laugh when i bought both as to will the dax fit in the tool roll of the drifter . i must say the 1500cc vtwin is a lo vely motor . yet the 90cc dax is good fun as well .


----------



## GRWXJR (Jul 24, 2015)

Y'see, conventional wisdom (planted as 'fact') is that all these complex electronic systems are there because they HAVE to be.

Why?  Cos the engines have to be so complex to meet super-duper emissions laws, so we can save the planet.

So.... we are encouraged by 'green' marketing and lower road tax incentives, with ever-higher excise duty for those nasty smelly old clunkers to punish you for running a 'dirty' vehicle.  Shame on you low-income motorists - you should use the horse and cart instead.

So, the world uses up vast resources to make more and more new vehicles, while the recycling of the nasty old dirty stuff that we are being bullied into discarding uses up MORE resources.  Sound 'Green' to you? (Only if you are green about the gills).

The electronics suit the Manufacturers so they can control you and the product.  The 'Green' marketing suits the Manufacturer's AND the Govt as they get to tax you on your purchase, so the more often you buy a new vehicle then the more revenue they get from you.  The recycling industry gets to profit from the near zero value of your highly depreciated worthless nasty old 'asset'.
what does the consumer get?  Bloody seen coming and fleeced by all and sundry, thats what.

Can anyone seriously try and convince me that my 'carbon footprint' (snotty bureaucrat babble) is smaller if I buy and run new so-called 'Green' vehicles, spending a fortune I don't have while I am at it?

If I ran my so-called dirty, smelly, polluting pariah of a Transit diesel engine (and the van it is in) for another 15-years, for sure it'd create (a bit) more pollution than a shiny new electronic gadget controlled van.  But not when you take into account that by keeping my existing van going I'm not needing all the resources to keep making and disposing of a new vehicle every few years.

Mfrs WANT and Govts NEED me to spend on new vehicles (and no doubt the former pushes the willing latter to keep making it harder and more expensive to run an older vehicle that does not line their pockets) - I don't need them - I'm quite happy with my dumb slow thing that doesn't need me to go to a Boffin with a laptop every time it needs any maintenance, thank you.

Add the big squeeze on going ever-slower on our roads, and a fast high-bhp vehicle becomes an ever-more irrelevant and expensive non-requirement IMO.  Its all a con-job to liberate more money indirectly by convincing the consumer to be a willing spender and a willing tax victim.

But I suppose that if everyone thought like me the Economy would be in worse bother cos Consumer Spending would plummet.

I do think though that if I had the time, space and money I'd be getting a couple of older decent nick vehicles salted away for future use before they get 'classic' and expensive.  I can see that before too much longer affordable motoring will be a thing of the past, once all the non-electronic vehicles disappear off the Used market, and we are left with unreliable over-complex used nightmares, or bend over, cave in and have to buy a new car just so it'll be reliable for the Warranty period, then chuck it away when it (as programmed) breaks.  Wait for it, and before long you'll be PAYING for the 'responsible disposal and recycling' of your rubbish used vehicle under more guise of 'saving the planet'.... that another trick that's too good for the Civil Service Suits and Govt's to let slide.

As usual, we are all being royally screwed and HAD - and it ain't sheer coincidence - its 'engineered' that way.

Think I'm :wacko::wacko::wacko: ?  Wait n see.

G.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 24, 2015)

you could go pre 1960 then mot exempt and not have to pay road tax as well. 
as is i dont now . 
mot exempt and disabled road tax ideal. 
buy diesel in spain try not to buy much in uk. use m,bike in summer shame i cant bring aload of petrol back ha ha . 
its only a game . bit like snakes and ladders . 
mind fuel costs and mpg arent always the be all. 
mine does less mpg than many but i can get it back other ways . like being able to bring lots beer and wine back so i dont pay uk prices . 
then take dried tinned food away in winter so i dont pay high eu costs . 
i still believe eu is dearer for many things . 
mind should be cheaper this winter . 1.40 e to the pound should be good .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 24, 2015)

Love new cars and Landrovers, have both and a newish motorhome.
Wouldn't go back to old unless it was a series Landrover.
Don't buy them to impress neighbours, actually don't give a tosh what they think. They for my enjoyment and mine alone.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Jul 24, 2015)

Transit 2.2l 6 gear Chausson low profile giving 28.5mpg for a couple of years now. Recently just on 50  mile motorway and A road local trips, but hasn't been reset since going to France.

Will reset the trip computer when we go on a longer holiday.


----------



## potterrover (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm driving a Bailey Approach 745, I have just come back from Cornwall via Hereford towing a motorbike on a trailer. Stuck it on cruise control at a true 50 to 53mph and got 32 mpg


----------



## dhall26 (Aug 2, 2015)

Fiat Ducato 2.3/ 150 Auto XLWB 2013 30mpg over 4000 miles touring France and Spain
David


----------



## Morphology (Aug 2, 2015)

3.5t Renault Master 120 dci. We get about 28mpg motorway driving. 30-32 if we get off the motorways onto slower roads. 

Morph


----------



## jjakajmr (Aug 2, 2015)

*Tribby 669*

I am lucky to have a Tribute 669 and consistently get 29 mpg regardless of any type of driving and I have a top box.


----------



## t28gth (Aug 2, 2015)

*Vw t5*

Constant Driving 55 mph on the back roads to Spain 46mpg


----------



## weebill (Aug 2, 2015)

2010 Fiat 3ltr manual on an A class 3500kg - best 26.4mpg (solo) worst 24.2 (with toad)

Cheers
Bill


----------



## Mertom (Aug 2, 2015)

*Hymer*

We have just got a new Hymer Exsis i698 with 2.3 150 euro5 fiat engine have done 1600miles and full tank to refill average 30.2 mpg.taking into account it's still running in should get better.
GVW is 4250kg but when loaded with our kit and gas and fuel around 3100kg


----------



## MikeH (Aug 2, 2015)

Looks like I'm averaging 30mpg in my 22 year old 2.5 td Hymer. I'm quite pleased with that. Mind you, I've only done about 400 miles in it so far.


----------



## Mertom (Aug 2, 2015)

MikeH said:


> Looks like I'm averaging 30mpg in my 22 year old 2.5 td Hymer. I'm quite pleased with that. Mind you, I've only done about 400 miles in it so far.



Well that bodes well for ours then if you are getting that mileage from an older van still I suppose it depends how heavy the right foot is!
I tend not to rush anywhere and use cruise control as much as poss.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't have cruise control and try to stick around 50mph, well, that's all I could manage on these Welsh roads. It was fun singing "We are the south preservation society" as I flung my way around the twisties of Snowdon


----------



## vwalan (Aug 2, 2015)

we do the same if in the atlas mountains maroc or coming down the pecos de europa in spain .
how the walkie talkie radios stick it is amazing . you cant help but sing it when zig zagging the narrow roads . good on you keep it up. 
if you are lucky you might never grow up. 
we get more childish every year. even every day.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 3, 2015)

You are correct David.


----------



## Anne Daynes (Aug 3, 2015)

our only mode of transport Mercedes m/w sprinter 52 plate 2.2  recorded all fuel used over six months just under 5.000 miles worked out at bang on 32 mpg ,full mix of driving from school runs to M/way 200 m and in between ,  70 to 80 mph M/ways legal and just over every where else , ex HGV driver give it some when its safe  , greasy biker give it some any way ,


----------



## RSD7a (Aug 3, 2015)

Brim to brim measurements = 30 mpg plus or minus 3 depending on 
rural/town/motorway and 
exuberant or calm driving. 
In my 2.3 JTD, 5 gear, 2004 Fiat Ducato/Murvi.


----------



## RSD7a (Aug 3, 2015)

weebill said:


> 2010 Fiat 3ltr manual on an A class 3500kg - best 26.4mpg (solo) worst 24.2 (with toad)
> 
> Cheers
> Bill



Moral: don't drive with toads.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just returned from the West coast of Scotland.
2013 Ducato based Swift, 3.5 Tonne, 2.3 Euro 5 engine, 6 gears, hi -line.
1200 miles 'up hill and down dale' driving, anyone who travels up there will know what I mean.
26.5 mpg using the old method of calculation.

Pleased with the mpg bearing in mind the roads I was travelling.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 3, 2015)

pughed2 said:


> the size of vehicle you are talking about IS big, so you cannot expect too much..............I get 43mpg generally from my 2003 2.3jtd fiat trigano tribute, which I know is confirmable, because a few others get the same on the trigano forum, but you have to use all fuel saving actions, and drive very steadily...........I will not be trading in any time soon...............steve bristol



I had a 2005 2.3 tribute for 6 years and recorded every fill-up using the motorhome logbook on M/H facts (12,000 miles a year) and averaged just over 30 mpg, also used day to day as only vehicle. Present van A Class Hymer 504CL  with a 3 litre engine had it 12 months same mileage same usage 36.56 average.


----------



## stevebill (Aug 3, 2015)

*mpg*

i keep a record of fillups in my satnav. It then gives me the overall mpg, currently over 13000miles. It works out at 27mpg which, coincidentally, is exactly what the manual says! Fiat 2.8 intercooled turbo diesel EuraMobil 635 with okd fashioned mechanical injection. Year 2000.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 3, 2015)

Our van called the LAB SRV (Scientific Research Vehicle), is a 2006 Burstner Delpin Performance 821t, with a tag axle. 

8.2m long, low profile, 5 ton, Renault 3l 140cdi. 6 speed manual with cruise control.

We had the LAB 3.5 years, travelled over 40k miles all over the UK and Europe. We love scenery so inevitably mountains, lakes seaside view views beckon.

Generally we try not to use motorways, there is so much more to see waya from them.

So our consumption is overall 27.5mpg, which we are very pleased with, how ever this can drop to around 25mpg if all mountain roads but it can also rise to 31mpg as we noted when cruising at 63mph on level roads in Spain.

For the size and weight of the LAB we think it is treating us well.

:drive::drive::drive:


----------



## rockape (Aug 3, 2015)

Had a few trips out now with my new motor, Fiat Ducato 2.3 6speed, on the dash is an arrow telling you to change up or down depending on the labouring or over run and I get between 25 to 28 mpg.


----------



## rockape (Aug 3, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Just returned from the West coast of Scotland.
> 2013 Ducato based Swift, 3.5 Tonne, 2.3 Euro 5 engine, 6 gears, hi -line.
> 1200 miles 'up hill and down dale' driving, anyone who travels up there will know what I mean.
> 26.5 mpg using the old method of calculation.
> ...


We are not far off then are we?


----------



## The Duke (Aug 3, 2015)

*Mpg*

We have just returned from France having completed just short of 700 miles. A/S Warwick 2008 2.2 achieved 31.9 MPG. 





Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 3, 2015)

*good fuel consumption*

my 2.5 ton fiat 2.3 jtd trigano tribute 2003 diesel is fantastic gives an average of 43 mpg which includes town work........before you laugh, others who have the same vehicles, and go all out for low fuel use get the same........you have to take all measures to save though, including driving steady all the time. Others have got 50mpg on mway at steady 45mph........steve bristol


----------



## Simon Pullen (Aug 4, 2015)

*Fuel Consumption*

My Wife and i run a Fiat Ducato Twin, on our March trip to the Alps we were getting a respectable 32 m.p.g this is a 2.3 diesel. Hope this helps!


----------



## lucky roy (Aug 4, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...



we have a sprinter 413/ 05 converted it 3 years ago 40000 miles later averaging 25 mg thrash it or poodle makes no diferance
regards roy


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 10, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...



I get 39 to 44 mpg from my 2002  2.5 TDI VW T4 , even on the motorway I can average 39mpg.


----------



## mossypossy (Aug 10, 2015)

Drive down thru France last week on slow roads never going above 50 in my 3.5 tonne 2.8tdi fiat

38mpg amazingly......would not have got the same driving up thru France though


----------



## Hymercar (Aug 10, 2015)

2.3 Fiat base Hymercar 2009 vintage over 38,000 miles average is 28.05 mpg. Lowest was 22.8mpg best 37.95mpg (that is over 42 filling of tank)  Speeds generally kept to 60mph but creeps up a bit on motorways. touring areas include France Alps, Spain Pyrenees and Morocco. A bit disappointed with this figure as we managed 32.8 over 40,000miles in our 2.5tdi VW Topaz. My feelings are that the Fiat is slightly low geared with barely 22 mph /1000rpm


----------



## tomboy352 (Sep 17, 2015)

*vw transporter  fuel consumption*

VW Transporter , 46,000 miles ,elevating roof, 2.5 Tdi. Returns 35mph in hilly terrain, 43mpg motorway, Driven conservatively /60mph




Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Life's too short its a holiday/leisure vehicle. But I do return around 28mpg its a 2.2 diesel Transit based Hymer Exsis weighing in at 3.5T


----------



## Roger Haworth (Sep 17, 2015)

I hope none of these figures are based on what your fuel consumption "computer" is telling you. I have a 2.2  Fiat Ducato based van conversion (Adria Twin) which has a computer which tells me that my fuel consumption is about 6 m.p.g. better than it really is. I measure fuel consumption by filling the tank, then travelling how ever many miles, filling the tank again and dividing the miles travelled by the gallons consumed (1 gallon = 4.55 litres). I realise that my milometer may be inaccurate!


----------



## jmd100 (Sep 17, 2015)

Adria matrix 7 metre 4 ton 3lt twin turbo 26 -30mpg depending on who drives has a six spead gearbox 
And has the power you need to get you out of trouble.
Still only do 60 mph occasionally 70 for overtaking 

John d


----------



## hextal (Sep 17, 2015)

Roger Haworth said:


> I hope none of these figures are based on what your fuel consumption "computer" is telling you. I have a 2.2  Fiat Ducato based van conversion (Adria Twin) which has a computer which tells me that my fuel consumption is about 6 m.p.g. better than it really is. I measure fuel consumption by filling the tank, then travelling how ever many miles, filling the tank again and dividing the miles travelled by the gallons consumed (1 gallon = 4.55 litres). I realise that my milometer may be inaccurate!



I just brim it every time and reset the trip-meter (after checking it), then simply divide trip-meter reading by the amount of fuel that i've just put back in.


----------



## Full Member (Sep 17, 2015)

Autosleeper Palermo 2006 vintage, 3800kg, built on a Peugeot Boxer base with 2.8 diesel engine.

19th June 2014 to 1st Sept 2015 total 9083 miles using total 281.05 gallons so average of 32.3 mpg.

Journeys all over UK inc. Scottish hills and all over France inc. Pyrennees.

Recommend the Peugeot Boxer and DEFINITELY Autosleeper - though I know nothing of the more recent models and their build quality.

Hope this helps you decide the best way forward.

 Colin


----------



## Robert mcmurray (Sep 17, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...



Just returned from our 8 week German trip start to finish Autotrail Scout,Fiat 130 euro 5, 27 m p g fill to fill. 1600 miles total


----------



## wildman (Sep 17, 2015)

2.1 sprinter based "A" class weighing in at 4,100kg and brim to brim over 2500 miles comes out at 26MPG am pleased with that.


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 17, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> We are going to replace our much loved MH in the next five years. Our current fuel consumption is roughly 20 miles per gallon as we are badly geared.
> 
> What is a reasonable expectation from a modern 2 or 2.5 litre diesel?
> 
> ...



About 30mpg average from a Burstner Nexxo on a Transit 2.2TDCI , 2008 vintage.


----------



## Robert mcmurray (Sep 17, 2015)

hextal said:


> I just brim it every time and reset the trip-meter (after checking it), then simply divide trip-meter reading by the amount of fuel that i've just put back in.



It's not that simple if have to say. You are assuming that you're speedo is correct. This only works accurately if you have a calibrated speedo ie a tacho.


----------



## hextal (Sep 17, 2015)

Robert mcmurray said:


> It's not that simple if have to say. You are assuming that you're speedo is correct. This only works accurately if you have a calibrated speedo ie a tacho.



It's about as accurate as you're going to get in the real world though, short of annual calibration checks (and I don't think most motorhomers will be that fussed about the accuracy that they'd bother with that).


----------



## jeanette (Sep 18, 2015)

We have just been to Scotland and OH worked it out at 23/25 MPG we have a Fiat Ducato that was fill to fill it is not a new model 1991 and we did some really heavy hills and he drove at a steady speed, He was really pleased with  the mileage we got considering where we went and the hills we went up and down for that matter:scooter:


----------



## Morphology (Sep 19, 2015)

I have just come back from a 2,350 mile trip round Scotland, including the NC500.

Renault Master 3.5t, 7m, 2.5litre dCi 120.

Fuel consumption varied from 29.07 to 30.32


----------



## izwozral (Sep 19, 2015)

The last four trips have been 184 miles each, same route, driving sensibly but carrying different weights, the electronic mpg reading has stayed at 30.4mpg. This is on a 2.2, 125bhp Rimor 63 plate. Most I have ever achieved is 31.2mpg, least I have achieved 29mpg.

I try for the maximum mpg but it doesn't make an awful lot of difference money wise when you look at the figures.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Red diesel is really cheap anyway so you`ll be alright      :lol-049:   :lol-049:



20 ltr heating oil+2ltr cooking oil even cheaper.:dance:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2015)

Bopper said:


> I run a self build Citroen Relay high top long wheelbase. 85 ltr water tank. Two leisure batteries, fully fitted out and with myself 18 stone plus the missus 11 stone aboard I get 34 mpg on average. It is the 2.2 litre turbo 2004 model. Cannot fault it, drives like a car with plenty of punch, will do 80 mph but I try for 60 mph steady all day. I used to drive yanks so I have good training in getting the maximum mpg from any vehicle.



18 stone,think you are over fueling.:danger::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2015)

GRWXJR said:


> Ah.... but better to be moving slowly than to not be moving at all cos some stupidly expensive pre-ordained and pre-programmed to fail black box or similar has you sat in a workshop waiting room weeping quietly while you part with the National Debt of Greece to get your engine working again eh?
> 
> Once you realise how easy it is to build in a 'time-bomb' in electronics to corrupt the memory or blow a component or circuit and render it useless BY DESIGN to force the consumer to spend on repair or better yet a replacement after a certain time/hours run combination or similar, then you develop a healthy cynicism and distrust of anything managed by and utterly dependent upon electronics.
> 
> ...



The eu has put in place rules that 3 partys should be able to reprogram,in the past makers have had to pay big moneys to m/soft but this has changed now ,toyota and nissan now wright there own programes using linux so third partys can get this free,but i do agree with you about electrics and built in self destruction.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2015)

I read this david in a motor mag in tesco when i was trying to get out of shoping duties and core linux is a language,i see you have not yet truly read into it yet but there is time over winter in that nice french chateau you live in with the  child bride.
Any way im geting 30mpg out of the 2800t iveco 6.4 ton with low diff which should improve when i get the new high ratio one in .


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi have a 2012 hobby siesta ford transit based 2.2 six speed 3.5 ton and it does 25mpg at 70mph did get 27mpg when we went to Spain but that could have been down to different diesel on continent


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2015)

30 mpg at 45mph david with a 8/41 diff rpm 2500 at 50mph rpm 2800 at that speed the new 11/43 diff will reduce rpm by 710 so i should be about 2100 at 50 mph and thats much qt and easy to drive relaxed speed.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 26, 2015)

Heating oil 43/45 litre by 20     c oil £2 =for two ltrs tesco rapseed david not that i would do this you understand.


----------



## jmd100 (Nov 26, 2015)

Fiat Ducati 3ltr twin turbo Manual 6 speed, 7metre ,4tonne  28 - 30 mpg at 60 mph any faster van starts to get a bit twitchy along with me


----------



## Peewee (Nov 26, 2015)

Autoroller 600 on a twin wheel 2.4 Diesel transit 2009. big van with bug luton.  On a recent run to Scotlnand I was in a hurry and was doing at least 70mph all the way, it did 17MPG,  If I do 60MPH as i did on the way back about 24MPG, made a big difference.

Before I had the air suspension fitted I coulndt drive it over 60, now its rock solid even in high winds.


----------

